# BACHMANN 2-8-0 LARGE SCALE DECODER INSTALL



## AUDIOVINCE (Oct 6, 2009)

I WOULD LIKE TO INSTALL A DIGITRAX DECODER IN MY 2-8-0, IT IS DCC READY BUT NO INSTRUCTIONS


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you sure it's DCC ready. Usually Bachman supply's the wiring diagram. Mine was not and did a hard wire. later RJD


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

The Bachmann site has many of the locomotive diagrams on line including the 2-8-0 

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/dwg/dwgs/81294.pdf 

This shows you had to wire a DCC decoder to the existing electronics. 

Not shown is the need by many decoders to remove the noise suppression board that is on top of the motor. You have to remove the boiler to remove this board. 

Hope that helps 

Stan Ames


----------

